

Kindle edition is more expensive than Hardcover for the book - In The Plex - tszming
http://www.amazon.com/Plex-Google-Thinks-Works-Shapes/dp/1416596585

======
lylejohnson
When I clicked through, the hardcover edition was priced at $13.98 while the
Kindle edition was a dollar less ($12.99). I think that Amazon's prices change
pretty frequently, which might explain why you saw a different price at the
time you checked.

~~~
nextparadigms
Hardcover is $13.98, Kindle Edition is $16.77

~~~
tszming
For me:

Hardcover: 13.98, Kindle: 14.58

The price is the same during the past few days, I just wonder if Amazon
display different price to different users based on their location.

